# Chemo Induced Tumor Necrosis



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss.

Actually, I don't find this too surprising given that the Chemo is aimed at killing cancer cells and I can imagine a necrotic tumor causing an infection. Seems like we just can't win with cancer. 
Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MIKI

Thank you

There are way more details that were odd but here are some of them:

-solitary mass found in right lung lobe
-needle aspiration of pleural fluid was inconclusive but suspect sarcoma, favor hemangiosarcoma (unusual primary site for hemangio)
-post mortem, decided to do histopathology, apparently the results were also very inconclusive; apparently, there wasn't enough intact cancer cells to give a definitive diagnosis, however, favored either hemangiosarcoma or hemangioma, a benign condition
-oncologist put this is the first time she has seen a sarcoma respond so favorably to chemotherapy alone
-tumor was encased in hard, fibrotic tissue (a lot of times indicating something benign)
-1 nodule & some other lesions that may have also been dead

Not only am I grieving, but I'm also very perplexed by this

CM


----------



## lhowemt

There is a complex relation between the immune system and tumor necrosis, at least the part that is the tumor necrosis factor. That is targeted by autoimmune disorder drugs, most common rheumatoid arthritis. The drugs are referred to as anti-tnf agents. An old chemo drug, methotrexate, is used in treating rheumatoid. I believe it intercepts the Tnf cells, somewhat compromising the immune system. I may have MTX and biologic drugs confused and I hope I don't just confuse the matter. I have no idea what is known from the chemo side, I am familiar with the rheumatoid side. Anti Tnf agents do make some people susceptible to severe infections.

So sorry to hear about your baby, it is truly heartbreaking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MIKI

I've been looking over the web for this phenomena but really didn't find anything until I found articles written by the founder for Neoplasene. He goes in depth about the death of a tumor. I asked about Neoplasene to a couple of vets before Miki started her treatment but decided not to do it. I cannot vouch for the product itself but his general explanations seem quite good; see below: 

Treatment
The task is to get enough of the active chemical(s) in contact with the neoplasm for
sufficient time to cause the death of the diseased tissue without causing necrosis of
healthy tissue. Further the cancer must be destroyed faster than it is growing,
slower than the rate at which macrophages, or sloughing, can eliminate it and
simultaneously anorexia must be avoided.

I guess in Miki's case, the death of the cancer cells was faster than her body could eliminate the dead tissue


----------

